# Closure after failed ICSI



## mrsa04 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello everyone,
We had our first cycle of ICSI April 14, and am only just brave enough to post on here! Sadly, while we had one transferred and think we got pregnant, we had a BFN. I've had counselling throughout but have been truly devastated by it all. I want to do something to gain a little closure before our next cycle and wondered if anyone has any ideas? I keep thinking of our little one as a baby, not an embryo or some 'cells' as the dr referred to it as! Just wanting to mark the event by doing something. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Mrsa04

 

We have an area on FF to remember little ones that have been lost - check out http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

If you have a garden, how about buying a special plant or tree to remember your little one by - you may be able to choose something with a memorable name or memory as a remembrance.

KA xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

So sorry honey, we are the same - our embies are babies to us  

Similar to KAs suggestion we have a geranium in our garden, one for each of our embie-babies, and a little windmill in each of the flower pots. Everytime I see the windmills moving in the wind it makes me smile and I always think my girls are just letting me know they are ok.

Hope you start feeling better soon and don't beat yourself up for feeling upset - you have been through so much, it's a really really hard thing to do xxxx


----------

